# Spare Ribs: Good Price?



## silverwolf636 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just bought this family pack of spare ribs.  I was just wondering if this was a half-way decent price?
Huh, OOOPS, here ya go.


--ray--


----------



## rickw (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't see the price ya paid. OK it's in the link. It's not a bad price but we get them cheaper at regular price at the butcher.


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 3, 2010)

man talk about a deal the kroger in my town has them for .99 per pound! I never see them that cheap.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2010)

$1.89 per pound seems to be the average around my area.  Anything below that is considered a sale price.


----------



## mr mac (Jan 3, 2010)

I paid $1.37/pound here in St Louis...


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 3, 2010)

I can see why now the wife sorta snarelled at me when I showed her the good bargain I got on these ribs. lol
--ray--


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 4, 2010)

We just had them $1.29 lb all this week for New Years sale. AND I just came through your area over the weekend going to my ststers in Penna....We coulda hooked-up for a roadside exchange.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Maybe some other time.
SOB


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 4, 2010)

Heak yea.  I'm -always- smokin something. 
--ray--


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 4, 2010)

$1.89/lb. is pretty expensive for spares around where I live.  Typically $1.29 or less per pound at most markets,  and about $1.79 at a local butcher who kills the pigs to order.  Of course I am only talking about fresh. un-enhanced pork.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh well... She will get over it quick when she tastes them in a few days...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

The price looks good but like everything else you can alway find a little better price anywhere. But if it's good for you get it and then smoke it cause after it is all said and done when you eat them and they tasted really good does it really matter how much you paid for them. Things that make you want to say HMMMM.


----------

